# Internet WiFi Link 5300 - No device

## kevin22

Hi everyone

I installed gentoo on my notebook this weekend. 

Everything works fine except the wireless network. It's a Lenovo T500 Notebook and when i run the gentoo live-cd, i get a wlan0 device. If i run lspci, 

iwconfig

Wlan0 ... IEEE 802.11abgn

lspci:

Network Controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300

If i do the same in my installed gentoo environment i don't see my network card.

There is also no "lsmod" entry.

I'm very new to linux and can't find any information that is easy enough that a noob like me can solve this problem  :Sad: 

What should i do?

Sorry for my english

----------

## sgao

What version of kernel are you running? Kernel 2.6.26 and later has the driver included.

If you are running most recent kernel,  try:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe iwlagn

 

This should load the driver for your wireless card.

Check your wireless card with:

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig

 

You need to install wireless-tools and/or wpa_supplicant.

----------

## kevin22

kernel version is: 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

 *Quote:*   

> # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # modprobe iwlagn
> 
> FATAL: Module iwlagn not found.

 

Hmm it seems that the driver doesn't exists?

----------

## sgao

You need to compile the driver as module in two places:

```
[*] Networking support  --->

     [*]   Wireless  --->

           {M}   Improved wireless configuration API

           [*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files

           {M}   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

           <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

```

```
Device Drivers  --->

       [*] Network device support  --->

              Wireless LAN  --->

                    [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

                              <M>   Intel Wireless Wifi

                              [*]     Enable RF kill support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

                              [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

                              [*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

                              <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)             

                              [ ]       Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                             

                              [*]       Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000,

```

Rebuild and load the new kernel. You should have the driver ready to go.

----------

## kingc

Don't forget to emerge the required firmware - iwl5000-ucode package.

I recommend unmasking the latest version, had connectivity problems with large transfers with the stable version on the same laptop as the OP.

----------

